# Fritzbox startet immer wieder neu



## Pielo (3. März 2009)

Tagchen,

wie schon in der Überschrift erwänt hab ich eine Fritzbox 7170 die sich seit heut nachmittag immer wieder neustartet. hab schon nen firmware update gemacht (so das ich jetzt die 29.04.67 drauf habe) aber leider hat das auch keinen erfolg gebracht. könnte mir von euch vielleicht einer nen tip geben woran das liegen könnte bzw wie ich das problem beheben kann.


***lg Pielo***


----------



## fr33zZe (6. März 2009)

wie erkennst du die neustarts deiner fbox?


----------



## Pielo (6. März 2009)

cod4sniper007 schrieb:


> wie erkennst du die neustarts deiner fbox?



naja also die DSL lampe geht aus und dann fährt die dox wieder hoch.


----------



## fr33zZe (6. März 2009)

in welchen abständen passiert das?


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2009)

Dieses Problem hatte ich mal als die Telekomiker ******* gebaut hatten in der Verteilerstelle.


----------



## Pielo (7. März 2009)

also die abstände sind sehr unterschiedlich, mal alle 5min, mal hällt es ne h oder manschmal auch 2 3h. aber auch wenn jemand anruft bzw wenn man anruft (telefon hängt ja mit an der box)

ich hab jetzt mal 1&1 angerufen, die sagten das sie sich das mal ansehn werden und sich heut bei mir melden, hmmm naja wie erwartet kam bis jetzt noch nix. ich warte jetzt noch bin mo und dann mal sehn was ich noch machen könnte.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

du könntest auch bei denen anrufen und ein line-reset machen lassen, das könnte auch helfen


----------



## Pielo (8. März 2009)

line-reset hmmm klinkt gut, werd ich dann mal in erwegung ziehn wenn die mich bis mo noch nicht zurückgerufen haben. mich wundert es aber das die mir das nicht angeboten haben als ich am do dort angerugen hab.  naja die kompetenz bei den mitarbeitern lässt eh oftmals zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Gottesmentor (8. März 2009)

Fährt die Box tatsächlich komplett neu hoch oder verliert sie nur die Verbindung zum DSL? Wenn nur DSl weg geht, kannst du im Ereignisfenster der FB sehen welches Problem vorlag. Was allerdings nicht immer hilfreich ist  Wenn die Box kompett neu startet, hilft es eventuell die Werkeinstellungen zu laden. Danach muß sie aber wieder neu konfiguriert werden! Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere, wird es bei bei FW update der FritzBox empfohlen.


----------



## Pielo (8. März 2009)

hmm ich denk mal das nur die verbindung abkackt so wie ich das hier lesen kann. wie ir auch gerade auffällt ist sie ach das letzte mal halb 8 weg gewesen. dafür davor aber alle 10min wieder

hier mal ein auszug aus dem ereignissmonitor


```
08.03.09 07:28:28 Internetverbindung (Telefonie) wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 92.78.195.xxx, DNS-Server: 195.50.140.xxx und 195.50.140.xxx, Gateway: 92.78.192.xxx

08.03.09 07:28:28 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse: 88.72.38.xxx, DNS-Server: 195.50.140.xxx und 195.50.140.xxx, Gateway: 88.72.32.xxx, Breitband-PoP: lpzbr003

08.03.09 07:28:24 DSL ist verfügbar (DSL-Synchronisierung besteht mit 7910/1005 kbit/s).

08.03.09 07:28:08 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).

08.03.09 07:27:40 DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).

08.03.09 07:27:37 Internetverbindung (Telefonie) wurde getrennt.

08.03.09 07:27:37 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.

08.03.09 07:27:36 DSL antwortet nicht (Keine DSL-Synchronisierung).

...
```

***lg Pielo***


----------



## nfsgame (8. März 2009)

Dein Log ist identisch zu meinem das ich hatte als es halt die Probleme bei TCom gab. 
MAch da mal ordentlich rabatz und guck mal ob am Hausverteiler(meistens an der HAuswand irgendwo) alles io ist.


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

line-reset schon gemacht?
hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## Pielo (8. März 2009)

@nfsgame:

wie gesagt werde morgen dort anrufen und stress machen wenn bis dahin sich noch niemand bei mir gemeldet hat!!

@fr33zZe:

wie mach ich ein line-reset, oder muß ich da auch bei 1&1 anrufen das die das machen? wenn ja dann werde ich das morgen gelich mit anbringen!!!

DANKE euch allen für die guten infos bzw die tips!!!!!


----------



## fr33zZe (8. März 2009)

jo du musst da anrufen ud das sagen, dann machen die das! (is zumindest bei der tcom so)
Gruß,
Flo


----------

